# Installing Slotted Perforated drain pipe



## wetbasementjohn (Jul 15, 2009)

I am having some slotted perforated pipe installed to remove exess rain runoff from around my property. The guy installing it is insisting that it have a filter sock around it. Many people have told me that the filter is more likely to clog before the pipe, and that even if the pipe clogs it can be rodded. Once the filter sock is clogged, it has to be dug up and replaced.
Any help here is appreciated, he is due to start the project on Friday.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Personally, I would go with the filter sleeve.
Mike


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Personally, I would go with the filter sleeve.


Ayuh,... Agreed,.. It'll never Plug...


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

The primary purpose of the sock is to keep certain soil types; fine loams, small sands from entering the pipe during back-fill and the initial settling. If water can move through the soil...it sure won't have any problems moving through a sock and it will not plug any quicker with than with out it. If the guy you hired says do it..do it...unless your intimately familiar with the soil properties around your place...go with the sock. Other wise do it yourself and learn from mistakes along the way


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

The guy doing the install is correct you do need the sock. There should also be gravel around the outside of the pipe to provide additional drainage.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

At least 6" of gravel all the way around the pipe and a filter sock is pretty unbeatable.


----------

